# OBX PIER Are Pin rigs allowed now???



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I was fishing the pier this morning for drum and cobia on heavers, One on the bottom and one with a float rig, both with live bait. One of the pier employees came out and started taking down all the rod holders the pin rig guys put their anchor rods in. The guy indicated that either pin rigging or live bait fishing was no longer allowed! The owner, Gary Oliver wasn't there to ask if this was true or not. If it is I'd guess he can plan on losing a lot of his "regulars" who spend a bunch of money fishing his pier for cobia, king etc...all summer. I don't really pin fish any more but i do like to put live baits on or near the bottom for "guppys". opcorn:


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

don't ya bring them big bats and ocean reels down there it's now fishheads bar and boat dock,spot fishing only!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> don't ya bring them big bats and ocean reels down there it's now fishheads bar and boat dock,spot fishing only!


 Yeh Spike, Lets see how that works out for em! Like I said, I'm no big pin rig fisherman, but I will fish where my friends are gonna fish! If I want to go to a bar I'll just go to Barry's on Wallnut Island here in Grandy! It's on the water and the drinks are cheaper and the bands are better! See ya later this weekend.


----------



## spot man (Mar 24, 2009)

what brought this on


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> Yeh Spike, Lets see how that works out for em! Like I said, I'm no big pin rig fisherman, but I will fish where my friends are gonna fish! If I want to go to a bar I'll just go to Barry's on Wallnut Island here in Grandy! It's on the water and the drinks are cheaper and the bands are better! See ya later this weekend.


 P.S. Fishheads bar seems to be a success and is very popular with the younger crowd! If i were in my 20s and not a "fishaholic" I know I'd be there just for the hot women. I just hope that they don't lose their regular fishing customers that "king" fish the end of the pier!
Sharkman


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

On second thought, It doesn't really matter anymore. With all the "beach replenishment" There isn't really any water to speak of now in front of the pier! We tried to fish it tonight but there wasn't enough water at low tide to actually support a fishes life.


----------



## spot man (Mar 24, 2009)

reckon they allow jigging


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> P.S. Fishheads bar seems to be a success and is very popular with the younger crowd! If i were in my 20s and not a "fishaholic" I know I'd be there just for the hot women. I just hope that they don't lose their regular fishing customers that "king" fish the end of the pier!
> Sharkman


 Well, It looks like they have lost their regulars! It sure is lonly at the end of the pier except for the "spot" fishermen! Why the hell did he take down the rod holders? That seems to be why every body [king-cobia guys] left.opcorn:


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

P.S. Chime in Spike, What the hecks going on? Do you have any inside scoop on why the rod holders were removed? Even "old Henry" sounded ready to "bail out" and move north this morning. Something about live bait buckets or something. He was on the pier but didn't have half the crap he usually carries out! I feel like the "lone ranger" or something.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> P.S. Chime in Spike, What the hecks going on? Do you have any inside scoop on why the rod holders were removed? Even "old Henry" sounded ready to "bail out" and move north this morning. Something about live bait buckets or something. He was on the pier but didn't have half the crap he usually carries out! I feel like the "lone ranger" or something.


 Look at it as a good thing rod holders are gone,wish they'd take em down at Avon as well.. You can get more rigs out with less problems laying you rods on the deck... jmho from fishing for kings in the past..


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Look at it as a good thing rod holders are gone,wish they'd take em down at Avon as well.. You can get more rigs out with less problems laying you rods on the deck... jmho from fishing for kings in the past..


layed down or upright you ain't gonna get a bait into 4' of water right now,it just ain't there,after a few noreasters it should start to even out and form the slues and holes we all need to fish,a few years ago the end of the pier was sitting right on top of the bar but we still caught fish cause the baits were hanging in 18',hopefully by next spring it back to normal


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> P.S. Chime in Spike, What the hecks going on? Do you have any inside scoop on why the rod holders were removed? Even "old Henry" sounded ready to "bail out" and move north this morning. Something about live bait buckets or something. He was on the pier but didn't have half the crap he usually carries out! I feel like the "lone ranger" or something.


 i don't know if ol' snuffy could make the walk to cahoons for beer,but i'd bet my rig he would try.as for any inside info ,you know as much or more than me dave


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"wish they'd take em down at Avon as well.."

I can get the Red Headed Guy to take them plastic thingy's off....they make pretty decent sand spikes if they are long enough......

If I can make it down for Drum season I can bring my old 28 oz Framing hammer and take them off in a jiffy.......


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Garboman said:


> "wish they'd take em down at Avon as well.."
> 
> I can get the Red Headed Guy to take them plastic thingy's off....they make pretty decent sand spikes if they are long enough......
> 
> If I can make it down for Drum season I can bring my old 28 oz Framing hammer and take them off in a jiffy.......


god dammit thats funny!!! but on the point of to lay 'em down or stand'em up, at OBX we kinda have to use the tubes 'cause the end is open to all rigs,ther is no designated line or sign,alot of the regulars and myself got a couple dollars in our rigs and would prefer if the bottom fisherman diddn't trampoline on our stuff.to some of you this might sound crazy any way but we have fish like this since izzy took the end and we workout our problems discretly and quickly(tho the red mafia is still looking for me)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> layed down or upright you ain't gonna get a bait into 4' of water right now,it just ain't there,after a few noreasters it should start to even out and form the slues and holes we all need to fish,a few years ago the end of the pier was sitting right on top of the bar but we still caught fish cause the baits were hanging in 18',hopefully by next spring it back to normal


 Answer: since no one seems to care about the end and folks on it anyway (no signs and such) ta h*ll with it use a floatrig,you can definatly find something deeper'n 4' that way..


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Answer: since no one seems to care about the end and folks on it anyway (no signs and such) ta h*ll with it use a floatrig,you can definatly find something deeper'n 4' that way..


Good answer, thats what I've been trying lately! I've been useing those big "shark" floats and good size live baits and they really sail out there! Some people think I'm targeting sharks but i would'nt do that!!!Heavens sakes no!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> Good answer, thats what I've been trying lately! I've been useing those big "shark" floats and good size live baits and they really sail out there! Some people think I'm targeting sharks but i would'nt do that!!!Heavens sakes no!


not with a user name like that!!heavens NO!!!!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Look at it as a good thing rod holders are gone,wish they'd take em down at Avon as well.. You can get more rigs out with less problems laying you rods on the deck... jmho from fishing for kings in the past..



most other piers id agree..works real good at avalon and when rodanthe had the big octagon..and jmo but not so sure on avon?...with how small the end is seems like itd be a cluster...4 or 5 rigs off the end then add inn 3 or so off each side and itd look like a tic tac toe board with rods out there...that said you and russel been catchin before i was even born...wayy before...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> most other piers id agree..works real good at avalon and when rodanthe had the big octagon..and jmo but not so sure on avon?...with how small the end is seems like itd be a cluster...4 or 5 rigs off the end then add inn 3 or so off each side and itd look like a tic tac toe board with rods out there...that said you and russel been catchin before i was even born...wayy before...


 I promise Chris you could get fish in better,and put out more rigs.. ALTHOUGH you have to have folks cooperating,manning thier rods, and know what the h*ll's going on..


----------

